# I Believe I Found Him



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Take a look at these two pictures. Notice any, uhm . . . . . . similarities? Furthermore, the Gilligan picture was taken from a post that was posted at 3:11 pm EST, which would have been 12:11 pm on the left coast - the exact time Doug would have been sitting in his cubicle, eating his ham sandwich and thinking about PDX_Shannon and whether he should get her that 32 BHDS for Christmas. IT"S HIM I TELL YA!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Take a look at these two pictures. Notice any, uhm . . . . . . similarities? Furthermore, the Gilligan picture was taken from a post that was posted at 3:11 pm EST, which would have been 12:11 pm on the left coast - the exact time Doug would have been sitting in his cubicle, eating his ham sandwich and thinking about PDX_Shannon and whether he should get her that 32 BHDS for Christmas. IT"S HIM I TELL YA!!!


too funny! how creative!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice try Moose...

But there is one flaw in your theory. PDX_Doug would never put red lights on the starboard side of a boat (although I wouldn't put it past Gilligan to!). Sorry!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nice try Moose...
> 
> But there is one flaw in your theory. PDX_Doug would never put red lights on the starboard side of a boat (although I wouldn't put it past Gilligan to!). Sorry!
> 
> ...


That's just the point. PDX_Doug would not put red lights on the starboard side, but when you log on as Gilligan, you have to act like Gilligan.









Leon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I think we've all had suspicions it was Doug even though he denies it. I think you just have to believe. Just like Santa -- there's a little bit of Gilligan in all of us.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> I think we've all had suspicions it was Doug even though he denies it. I think you just have to believe. Just like Santa -- there's a little bit of Gilligan in all of us.










HEY! Speak for yourself! I've already spent too much time convincing [_someone else_] that I'M _*not*_  Gilligan. Besides, not only do I know red from green coming or going, and 'bell' from 'nun' from 'can' buoy, but - if I were going on a cruise - you can be it would be for ALOT more than just 3 hours!!!

As for the "believing" part - yup! THAT's one you can count on me for!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I think we've all had suspicions it was Doug even though he denies it. I think you just have to believe. Just like Santa -- there's a little bit of Gilligan in all of us.










HEY! Speak for yourself! I've already spent too much time convincing [_someone else_] that I'M _*not*_  Gilligan.  Besides, not only do I know red from green coming or going, and 'bell' from 'nun' from 'can' buoy, but - if I were going on a cruise - you can be it would be for ALOT more than just 3 hours!!!

As for the "believing" part - yup! THAT's one you can count on me for!








[/quote]

Oh yeah, & who might that be


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> I think we've all had suspicions it was Doug even though he denies it. I think you just have to believe. Just like Santa -- there's a little bit of Gilligan in all of us.










HEY! Speak for yourself! I've already spent too much time convincing [_someone else_] that I'M _*not*_  Gilligan.  Besides, not only do I know red from green coming or going, and 'bell' from 'nun' from 'can' buoy, but - if I were going on a cruise - you can be it would be for ALOT more than just 3 hours!!!
As for the "believing" part - yup! THAT's one you can count on me for!








[/quote]Oh yeah, & who might that be








[/quote]







My friend, you are just _too_ funny!
For that, you deserve another Apple-tini!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Crawfish said:


> Nice try Moose...
> 
> But there is one flaw in your theory. PDX_Doug would never put red lights on the starboard side of a boat (although I wouldn't put it past Gilligan to!). Sorry!
> 
> ...


That's just the point. PDX_Doug would not put red lights on the starboard side, but when you log on as Gilligan, you have to act like Gilligan.









Leon








[/quote]
Good point, Leon.

Sure makes you wonder, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Nice try Moose...
> 
> But there is one flaw in your theory. PDX_Doug would never put red lights on the starboard side of a boat (although I wouldn't put it past Gilligan to!). Sorry!
> 
> ...


Nice catch there Gilligan I mean Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I noticed the same thing plus notice that the lights thave the same color pattern, 3 colors and red, green then white. No Blue or yellow bulbs just red green and whire in that order. So what are the chances ???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> the lights thave the same color pattern, 3 colors and red, green then white. No Blue or yellow bulbs just red green and whire in that order. So what are the chances ???


Red, green and white lights? At Christmas time? hmm... Must be about a billion to one!








You guys may be on to something*.

Happy Trails,
Doug

* Then again... Maybe not.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hmmm looks suspicious to me


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Hmmm looks suspicious to me


That's a great picture. Nice work N7OQ.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I think we've all had suspicions it was Doug even though he denies it. I think you just have to believe. Just like Santa -- there's a little bit of Gilligan in all of us.










HEY! Speak for yourself! I've already spent too much time convincing [_someone else_] that I'M _*not*_  Gilligan.  Besides, not only do I know red from green coming or going, and 'bell' from 'nun' from 'can' buoy, but - if I were going on a cruise - you can be it would be for ALOT more than just 3 hours!!!
As for the "believing" part - yup! THAT's one you can count on me for!








[/quote]Oh yeah, & who might that be








[/quote]







My friend, you are just _too_ funny!
For that, you deserve another Apple-tini!!!!
[/quote]

Sounds good to me
















Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Hmmm looks suspicious to me


That's it...Doug is guilty as charged.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I've been framed I tell ya! Framed!
Doesn't matter though... You'll never take me alive!!!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## TheSkipper2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Don't worry Lil' Buddy! I've got your back!

We have been through a lot tougher than this before! I tried to tell you not to trust that little hussy, Mary Ann! Maybe now you will start listening to me!









_The 'Skipper'_


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hmmm looks suspicious to me


That's it...Doug is guilty at charged.
[/quote]
Doug, I realize the Titan is the absolute epitome of truck perfection (or so _you_ say) but don't you think the wheelbase is just a tad short for the _SS Minnow _ ? Besides, it would appear that your backside  stern is in a somewhat precarious balance...


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

TheSkipper2 said:


> Don't worry Lil' Buddy! I've got your back!
> 
> We have been through a lot tougher than this before! I tried to tell you not to trust that little hussy, Mary Ann! Maybe now you will start listening to me!
> 
> ...


Hey Skipper, notice my post count is a lot higher than yours.









Gilligan


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Hmmm looks suspicious to me


That's it...Doug is guilty at charged.
[/quote]
Doug, I realize the Titan is the absolute epitome of truck perfection (or so _you_ say) but don't you think the wheelbase is just a tad short for the _SS Minnow _ ? Besides, it would appear that your backside  stern is in a somewhat precarious balance...








[/quote]
Actually my backside is too.
But it's the holidays, so what are you gonna do?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Hmmm looks suspicious to me


That's it...Doug is guilty at charged.
[/quote]
Doug, I realize the Titan is the absolute epitome of truck perfection (or so _you_ say) but don't you think the wheelbase is just a tad short for the _SS Minnow _ ? Besides, it would appear that your backside  stern is in a somewhat precarious balance...








[/quote]Actually my backside is too.
But it's the holidays, so what are you gonna do?









Happy Trails,
Doug[/quote]
I made the conscious choice NOT to go there, Professor. You  wanna talk about your  backside? ... you go right ahead


----------



## TheSkipper2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Gilligan said:


> Hey Skipper, notice my post count is a lot higher than yours.


Now you know Lil' Buddy, some of us prefer to work 'behind the camera'. Quietly.
But now that you mention it, I sure can't imagine that PDX guy giving away *60* posts, just for a joke!









_The 'Skipper'_


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

TheSkipper2 said:


> But now that you mention it, I sure can't imagine that PDX guy giving away *60* posts, just for a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can. It gives PDX that much more to respond to.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

campmg said:


> But now that you mention it, I sure can't imagine that PDX guy giving away *60* posts, just for a joke!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can. It gives PDX that much more to respond to.
[/quote]







Even _*I * _ can do _that  _ math!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

One more clue in the gathering evidence...

This is a quote from another thread:

"I would be partial to PDX_Pug, myself."

On first reading, most of us would think this quote came from PDX_Doug, right?

Nope. This is a quote from Gilligan!! Note the way that "Gilligan" has typed his suggestion for Mitch's dog's name. I think most of us would have typed PDX-Pug.

I think we need to start calling "Gilligan" PDX_Gilligan!

Ladies and gentlemen of the jury, I rest my case.

Dan


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I'm with Dan. You can't argue with such fine logic.

Also, it's settled. I'm naming my dog Doug.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3LEES said:


> One more clue in the gathering evidence...
> 
> This is a quote from another thread:
> 
> ...










Good sleuthing, Dan....I don't know. The evidence is, indeed, building up against the Professor but I think most of us a real careful to spell each other's names correctly. It wouldn't take much for Gilligan to actually pay attention to that little detail. ok...maybe that's a stretch in itself .... but I'm afraid this piece of evidence is circumstantial, at best.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Also, it's settled. I'm naming my dog Doug.


Mitch,

Speaking on behalf of Gilligan (if I may be so bold), as well as myself, may I say... I'm honored. Thank you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> I'm with Dan. You can't argue with such fine logic.
> 
> Also, it's settled. I'm naming my dog Doug.


What kind of dog do you have?

Terrior
Pug
Poddle

I know, I know....chihuahua









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Also, it's settled. I'm naming my dog Doug.


Mitch,

Speaking on behalf of Gilligan (if I may be so bold), as well as myself, may I say... I'm honored. Thank you.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Is that a formal admission to the fact you are Gillian?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Also, it's settled. I'm naming my dog Doug.


Mitch,

Speaking on behalf of Gilligan (if I may be so bold), as well as myself, may I say... I'm honored. Thank you.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Is that a formal admission to the fact you are Gillian?















[/quote]
Absolutely NOT!
That would be lying!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Also, it's settled. I'm naming my dog Doug.


Mitch,

Speaking on behalf of Gilligan (if I may be so bold), as well as myself, may I say... I'm honored. Thank you.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Is that a formal admission to the fact you are Gillian?















[/quote]
Absolutely NOT!
That would be lying!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Liar Liar Pants on Fire! oh wait, is THAT how come you quit wearing undies??


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> Also, it's settled. I'm naming my dog Doug.


Mitch,

Speaking on behalf of Gilligan (if I may be so bold), as well as myself, may I say... I'm honored. Thank you.









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Is that a formal admission to the fact you are Gillian?















[/quote]
Absolutely NOT!
That would be lying!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Liar Liar Pants on Fire! oh wait, is THAT how come you quit wearing undies??
[/quote]


----------

